# Kodak Brownie No.2



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

My late great aunt's Kodak Brownie No.2 Model F "Portrait" has surfaced and been given to me by my mother. It dates from the early 1930's and the last time it took a photograph was about 1959 / 1960. The camera has a second "Diway" lens which can be pushed up in front of the main lens to allow photographs to be taken at between 5 feet to 8 feet (hence the "Portrait") . The main lens is rated at 8 feet to infinity and unlike most Brownie's has a variable aperture adjusted by raising or lowering a metal plate with different sized holes (you can just make it out on the top of the camera above the lens). Single speed shutter but it does have a manual shutter (or "bulb") option by lifting the metal lever (top right in the picture). It also has two tripod screw sockets for portrait and landscape. The camera is designed to be held at approximately waist level, originally there was a leather strap attached to the top of the camera that you would slide your hand under, this has long since perished.

I took it apart and cleaned it using a compressed air can, looks in good condition considering its age.

Fortunately this model uses 120 roll film which is still available so no respooling to do. I ordered a roll of Ilford FP4 125 black and white film and will hopefully give it a go (spooling and sunshine permitting) next week sometime.

I will take some more photos of the camera when I get better light, not good today.

An anecdote connected to the camera is that my great aunt visited London in 1939 just after the outbreak of World War 2, she was arrested for taking photographs with this camera in Hyde Park and spent the night in police cells!


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

JoT said:


> My late great aunt's Kodak Brownie No.2 Model F "Portrait" has surfaced and been given to me by my mother. It dates from the early 1930's and the last time it took a photograph was about 1959 / 1960. The camera has a second "Diway" lens which can be pushed up in front of the main lens to allow photographs to be taken at between 5 feet to 8 feet (hence the "Portrait" on the lens) . The main lens is rated at 8 feet to infinity and unlike most Brownie's has a variable aperture by raising or lowering a metal plate with different sized holes (you can just make it out on the top of the camera above the lens). Single speed shutter but it does have a manual shutter (or "bulb") option by lifting the metal lever (top right in the picture). It also has two tripod screw sockets for portrait and landscape. The camera is designed to be held at approximately waist level, originally there was a leather strap attached to the top of the camera that you slide your hand, this has long since perished.
> 
> I took it apart and cleaned it using a compressed air can, looks in good condition considering its age.
> 
> ...


 good show; how are you going to devope that film? see "photo forum" . vin


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice one John, before I got interested in watches I used to collect old cameras (I still have shelves & shelves of them) including a Model 2A similar to yours :thumbsup:


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Fascinating camera, with a great anecdote about your aunt.

Reminds me I had a Brownie Flash II growing up in the late 60s. I remember the flashbulbs were single use, the heat melted them. We lived near the Kodak factory in Harrow, which had an amateur theatre group that put on a very good pantomime every year.

Have you seen HTTP://www.brownie.camera?


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks for a camera topic, dear John - most interesting. I have recently bought two relatively modern pre-owned compact 35mm cameras, both by Olympus, for Kristina and a friend of hers. With 35mm, by far the commonest film available is 200 ASA colour negative stock, and I am intrigued that you managed to get some black and white FP4. Perhaps there is more variety in currently available 120 film stock, and if so, I shall look out for a decent quality large format camera.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

> Thanks for a camera topic, dear John - most interesting. I have recently bought two relatively modern pre-owned compact 35mm cameras, both by Olympus, for Kristina and a friend of hers. With 35mm, by far the commonest film available is 200 ASA colour negative stock, and I am intrigued that you managed to get some black and white FP4. Perhaps there is more variety in currently available 120 film stock, and if so, I shall look out for a decent quality large format camera.


 the large format is most expensive. 35 mm should be around forever and is the leaset expensive. ( to shoot and develope) Fugi is by far the best. vin


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

> Thanks for a camera topic, dear John - most interesting. I have recently bought two relatively modern pre-owned compact 35mm cameras, both by Olympus, for Kristina and a friend of hers. With 35mm, by far the commonest film available is 200 ASA colour negative stock, and I am intrigued that you managed to get some black and white FP4. Perhaps there is more variety in currently available 120 film stock, and if so, I shall look out for a decent quality large format camera.


 Honor you can still get a full range of 35mm film from slow to fast - black and white, colour and colour reversal (slides)

Fujifilm, Fujichrome, Kodak and Ilford are all still making film although Kodak's range is much smaller than it used to be


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

That's good news, dear @JoT. Many thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

Excellent. Never taken one apart, if i ever get an old Camera might try as love tinkling. Can not wait until you put pictures up, be great to see.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Got my hands on a couple of 120 metal spools and a black and white 200ASA 20 film, will give it a go next weekend.


----------

